# Excalibur by HDM Epicure Cigar Review - Nice solid smoke from Hoya de Monterrey



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a great stick with nice mild flavors. Lots of smoke and great construction and burn. Sweet cream makes this a go to cigar.

Read the full review here: Excalibur by HDM Epicure Cigar Review - Nice solid smoke from Hoya de Monterrey


----------

